
Reverse Engineering MacOS High Sierra Supplemental Update - churno
https://cocoaengineering.com/2017/10/08/reverse-engineering-macos-high-sierra-supplemental-update/
======
mdotk
I get graphics glitches all the time now in Chrome on my 2013 Macbook Pro.

